# Escape from a greenside bunker everytime!



## superwerrie (Oct 7, 2010)

When playing a greenside or medium-range explosion shot, my leg action requires a small change (from my normal swing) to ensure the ball pops out safely.


Tips:
When addressing the ball in the bunker:

1. I stand a touch wider than normal to build a solid base.

2. I hang back a bit with my weight on my right side and position the ball a bit further forward in my stance.

3. I try and hit the ball with my weight staying on my right side and keep my right heel on the ground after impact.

Try these steps on the practice range, to build a more consistent bunker play technique.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Bunker Play*

Interesting thread.

Bunker play or sand play conventional teaching from what I have understood has always been (right hander) to keep most of your weight on your left side throughout the shot. I realize conventional is not always right for everyone, but just curious if you know of any videos that might show your method online.

I am interested to see how it is executed compared to the most common way.

Thanks


----------



## WindyDayz (Sep 9, 2010)

The best bunker play tip I've ever been told is to simply look at the sand about an inch behind the ball and hit there. I literally don't even hit the ball on bunker shots and I get out virtually every time to at least 8-10 feet. I can't remember the last time I left it in a greenside bunker.

Open stance, open face, swing along your foot line and blast it out from an inch behind the ball. Works every time. Practice it by drawing lines a inch behind the ball and you can really dial it in.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

WindyDayz said:


> The best bunker play tip I've ever been told is to simply look at the sand about an inch behind the ball and hit there. I literally don't even hit the ball on bunker shots and I get out virtually every time to at least 8-10 feet. I can't remember the last time I left it in a greenside bunker.
> 
> Open stance, open face, swing along your foot line and blast it out from an inch behind the ball. Works every time. Practice it by drawing lines a inch behind the ball and you can really dial it in.


That's exactly the way I play a bunker shot as well. Works for me everytime, that is if I execute it properly.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I try to imitate Gary Player. A fairly wide stance with the knees flexed forward and the ball a bit forward of center. Then I take a shallow angle to the ball for fluffy sand, but a steeper angle for firm or wet sand. That way the bounce helps with the soft sand, but lets me to dig in for a shot from firm sand. I also hit the sand closer to the ball for firm sand (1/2" to 3/4") than I do for dry, fluffy sand (1" to 2").

I don't say that my method is right or wrong, just works for me. I can't say that I'm a great bunker player, but I get the ball on the green within 20 feet of the hole about 90% of the time. I don't ask for more than that. :dunno:


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

All good advice above. Ironically, I use a 60* LW with "zero" bounce for green side bunkers escapes. Soft sand, or firm sand, it makes little difference, and I use that same club for both. For the life of me, I could not tell you what my swing is, or what my stance is. I just walk into the bunker address the ball, and hit it on the green. 9.5 times out of 10, I am successful. probably best I don't know, as I might want to change something. Most of my poor shots are hit on the thin side which sends the ball too far. Just goes to show you, that there is more than one way to play the different aspects of this fine game.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

WindyDayz said:


> The best bunker play tip I've ever been told is to simply look at the sand about an inch behind the ball and hit there. I literally don't even hit the ball on bunker shots and I get out virtually every time to at least 8-10 feet. I can't remember the last time I left it in a greenside bunker.
> 
> Open stance, open face, swing along your foot line and blast it out from an inch behind the ball. Works every time. Practice it by drawing lines a inch behind the ball and you can really dial it in.


THis is pretty much the way I play out of the sand and it works for me most of the time.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

I've always preferred to just try to strike the sand a couple inches behind the ball. Depending on the lie I'll either open or close the clubface. Then you adjust your stance so that the clubface is at the target.


----------

